#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  One million baht sinsot?

## crazy dog

Just watched channel nine TV report about a Brit who paid one million baht sinsot and bought his tarty piece 30 rai of land too. They showed a film of him doing the wedding parade around the village dancing as only a falang can and looking very pleased with himself. Anyone got any more info, or know the twat? I hate this sort of thing as it only gives the Mrs amunition in her campaign to prove I am a stingy bastard. Few weeks ago she did some translation for a guy offering a bar girl 100,000 baht a month (I am not making this up) to stop working and to be his girlfriend, she turned him down! Why do these guys DO this? The guy in the TV clip said he 'loved Thailand' and I'm sure they love him as well!

 :France:

----------


## aging one

An Irish guy just paid 3 million to marry a katoey.  Think its on here somewhere.

----------


## Spin

> Anyone got any more info


There's one born every minute, will that do ya?  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> I hate this sort of thing


Yes, how _dare_ he help out the family he is marrying into!

----------


## Mid

kw is trolling

the pommy git is a brainless clown

and 

this thread is useless without pic's  :Smile:

----------


## crazy dog

Helping out is one thing, committing financial suicide/being taken for a ride quite another. Another falang I know who has a house on soi 12 and a condo elsewhere thought he was just helping out the family. He has just thrown in the towel and is off after 8 years here leaving the properties to his Mrs, he is sick to death of the ever increasing demands from said Mrs and lazy stupid family (his words). Do they have sinsot in Indonessia?

----------


## crazy dog

> kw is trolling
> 
> the pommy git is a brainless clown
> 
> and 
> 
> this thread is useless without pic's



I will look in the press, he was not that old either, looked about 30, looked pissed as well, as in drunk.

----------


## Spin

> how dare he help out the family


Theres a difference between helping and paying for them to all retire early.

----------


## Happyman

We had a whip-round on a site in Tanzania for the foreman to pay 'sinsot' .
He got a 'dropdead beautiful' lady for 12 chickens , a goat and a milkcow!!

He told us it was too much but the girls family knew that the ex-pats were paying and added the chickens on at the last minute !    :Smile: 

Total cost ?

75$US

----------


## Loy Toy

My family just grew by one today as a mate who has been ripped off blind by a worthless piece of shit bar girl has moved in with us, destitute and until he can find a job overseas.

My estimate is around 3 million Baht she has had out of him and she doesn't know he has moved out.

Her family is going to be real pissed off with her as this bloke, whilst being one of the kindest men I have ever met must be one of the most gullible and was taking care of the entire family (and hangers on) when he finally decided to pull the pin.

Bar Girls are there for one thing and if you attempt to use them differently you will be fleeced. Be warned and for those that don't already know.

----------


## kingwilly

> kw is trolling


not at all. 

if the man is happy to give his wife's family some money, then kudos to him! 





> Do they have sinsot in Indonessia?


yes, but its not quite as endemic or institutionalised as it is in thailand.

----------


## mordred

> Originally Posted by crazy dog
> 
> I hate this sort of thing
> 
> 
> Yes, how _dare_ he help out the family he is marrying into!



Helping a family out is one thing, but selling the children is another.  He will, over the course of their lives together, help the family out.  I thought this was supposed to be a symbolic gesture and not a down payment.  If you have the money and can do it, by all means go right ahead.  It comes down to living within your means which is something my girl seems to have trouble with.  I don't understand paying sinsot not knowing how it will be spent when you could buy a house, put someone through university, or pay off debt.

----------


## crazy dog

'My estimate is around 3 million Baht she has had out of him and she doesn't know he has moved out'.


Good thing he puled the plug before he lost his shirt, unfortunately though it's not just bar girls who want to screw the hubby for all he's got. Not just falangs involved though Tata Young the one time singing star got 100,000,000 baht just for an engagement a couple of years ago, she is now going out with somebody else

----------


## Fondles

1 million baht sinsot, fuck me, for that kinda money she had best be sucking the bedsheet clean up his ass everynight.

----------


## Smithson

> I hate this sort of thing as it only gives the Mrs amunition in her campaign to prove I am a stingy bastard. Few weeks ago she did some translation for a guy offering a bar girl 100,000 baht a month (I am not making this up) to stop working and to be his girlfriend, she turned him down!


Ever considered getting another job for your Mrs? Considering what she sees daily, her feelings are understandable. 

To be honest I'd question the B100k a month being turned down, any bar girl worth her salt would take the cash and just lie about not working.

Girls generally BS about how much is sent, this is just as bad as the Twat on TV. I'm sure the Thais think he's about as clever as we do.

----------


## Mid

> to give his wife's family some money


 :deadhorsebig: 

it's a sale , offer and acceptance , dated and signed and witnessed at the Amphur .

far cry from giving them some money  :mid:

----------


## Spin

> but its not quite as endemic or institutionalised as it is in thailand.


The quest to be mia farang and find the winning ticket in the sin sot lotto is practically an epidemic these days. Never heard so many tales of Thai women looking for farangs as Im hearing right now. Good look to them, but the big money sin sot days are behind us i think. A new breed of smarter, internet savvy, streetwise farang is arriving and the big demands are getting ignored. Its a buyers market  :Smile:

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> how dare he help out the family
> 
> 
> Theres a difference between helping and paying for them to all retire early.


Especially considering most of them will blow it and wind up not being able to retire early after all.  This is true in most instances when people who haven't had anything their entire lives suddenly come into what seems to them to be a lot of dough, not only in Thailand.

Everything else being equal, is there any upside for either party involved in a Thai marriage other than the family bagging the sinsot?  The Thai loses some property-related rights, and it doesn't necessarily automatically confer the ability to get a tourist visa, at least in the case of the US.  The foreigner does not automatically get a long-term visa or a work permit; in Japan, for instance, if the foreign spouse seems OK (yes, the criteria appear to be that vague) he or she automatically gets a three-year visa that naturally confers the right to work (after all, what the hell else are you supposed to be doing there?).  The Thai might gain some face, depending upon current social strata (a rich Thai won't get that unless it is the right farang), but otherwise I don't see much practical reason for a farang to marry a Thai.  I'm sure someone will let me know what I am missing.

----------


## Spin

> I don't see much practical reason for a farang to marry a Thai


I dont see any either, I guess folks must just do it due to "true love"  :rofl:

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> I don't see much practical reason for a farang to marry a Thai
> 
> 
> I dont see any either, I guess folks must just do it due to "true love"


That's what I meant by "everything else being equal."

----------


## English Noodles

> Helping out is one thing, committing financial suicide/being taken for a ride quite another.


Maybe he can easily afford this ammount and it's no big deal to him, Thai families will often give B1,000,000 + sinsod and the same ammount again worth in gold, maybe property also.

I know one family who gave the family of the woman there son was marrying over 50,000,000 Baht, to them it's not a huge thing.

So what.

----------


## Loy Toy

Lets face it gentleman we all as males have to shape up or ship out financially and when we present ourselves for marriage to any female and her family regardless of nationality.

Most women do look past the chiseled physique and handsome features and consider where you live, where you are going in your life and particularly your bank book before she will agree to marriage. I know and as a father I was particularly interested to find out what my future son-in law was doing for work and how he could provide for my daughter in the future.

This sin-sot thing is a lot of rubbish, pretty much like our custom and as fathers to pay for our daughter's wedding reception but it is something we have to live with.

The way the Thai's do it (sinsot) is somewhat in your face and disgustingly public property but they need it for face value and we all know how much face means to them.

----------


## jim1176

> kw is trolling
> 
> the pommy git is a brainless clown
> 
> and 
> 
> this thread is useless without pic's


Correct, correct and even more correct

----------


## somtamslap

You'll find Thai on Thai sinsots alot more extravegant than Westener Thai. 1 millions quite normal for the more well to do locals..

----------


## kingwilly

> Its a buyers market


until he falls in love....

----------


## Fabian

> I know one family who gave the family of the woman there son was marrying over 50,000,000 Baht, to them it's not a huge thing.
> 
> So what.


So what? It is not our tradition. So if the bride wants the groom to follow her tradition, she should follow ours. So he can expect her parents to reach deep into their pockets and pay for a huge wedding party.

----------


## English Noodles

^Where in the OP does it state that the bride wanted the groom to follow this tradition, also where in the OP does it say that the girls family did not pay for a huge wedding party? I have read the OP a number of times and can't see where it says either.

Just because the guy gave a dowry you think he was some how conned or forced in to it?

B1,000,000 may be a lot of money to you, but to many people it is nothing.

----------


## plorf

> B1,000,000 may be a lot of money to you, but to many people it is nothing.


Those (Thai) people who consider 1M Baht as nothing marry into families that see it likewise. And that's the point, which it seems you are once again missing. 
If you are marrying a daughter of a family that earns a combined 15k/M then 1M Bht is wildly exagerated.

----------


## kingwilly

> Just because the guy gave a dowry you think he was some how conned or forced in to it?  B1,000,000 may be a lot of money to you, but to many people it is nothing.


exactly.

and it's _his_ money, therefore, so what if he wants to give it to them!

----------


## DaffyDuck

I guess we get to wait for the inevitable follow-up:

Sad Story of an Italian Man and His Thai Wife

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/co...feel-fool.html

There used to be a fun series of videos (fun for us, not for him) on YouTube by a guy called Britiot, lamenting in daily videos how how Thai Wife left him -- they are, sadly enough, gone now (as it appears most, if not all, "boo hoo' style Thai wife videos).

----------


## Mid

^^

troll   :Smile: 

he ain't giving them zip

he's getting the daughter in return

this ain't a gift  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tuktukdriver

I met a so-called "good girl" on the subway a couple years ago. After seeing her a few times she told me that her sinsot was going to be 1 million. I have the money but now way I would pay that up front for any woman. It's just the start of the fleecing. Plus, what happens if she takes off the next day? Do I get my money back???? :cmn:

----------


## DrAndy

> Helping out is one thing, committing financial suicide/being taken for a ride quite another. Another falang I know who has a house on soi 12 and a condo elsewhere thought he was just helping out the family. He has just thrown in the towel and is off after 8 years here leaving the properties to his Mrs, he is sick to death of the ever increasing demands from said Mrs and lazy stupid family (his words). Do they have sinsot in Indonessia?


if the guy has no balls and cannot control his own destiny, then he desreves the lack of respect from the family

like kids, they will always try it on, like kids, you have to tell them no and make them understand you mean it

and if the missus is involved, give her a good spanking

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> I know one family who gave the family of the woman there son was marrying over 50,000,000 Baht, to them it's not a huge thing.
> 
> So what.
> 
> 
> So what? It is not our tradition. So if the bride wants the groom to follow her tradition, she should follow ours. So he can expect her parents to reach deep into their pockets and pay for a huge wedding party.


 
it is also not in our tradition to marry a Thai wife

so if you do it, you should respect  the other culture

----------


## Fabian

You are right, EN, I don't know anyone who consider 1,000,000 baht as change, even in Germany. I may be not be part of the the high-spciety circles you are obviously in but I doubt there are "many" people who consider a million as nothing, neither in Thailand nor in Europe. 

So you say it may not be because of tradition, why would any foreigner get the idea to give his bride's family any cash, may it be pocket change to him or not? Sounds unklikely as it is such a strange concept to us, sonsidered that beside the ongoing tradition for the bride-parents to pay for the party, until a few decades ago the bride was supposed to bring a dowry into the marriage.

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by Fabian
> 
> 
> So what? It is not our tradition. So if the bride wants the groom to follow her tradition, she should follow ours. So he can expect her parents to reach deep into their pockets and pay for a huge wedding party.
> 
> 
>  
> it is also not in our tradition to marry a Thai wife
> 
> so if you do it, you should respect the other culture


As marriage is not a oneway street either both culture's tradition should be respected or none of it. In be-cultural marriages you have to compromise.

----------


## tjyflhol

> I met a so-called "good girl" on the subway a couple years ago. After seeing her a few times she told me that her sinsot was going to be 1 million.


Well if she brought up the subject after a few meetings that's one to avoid in my book.

----------


## English Noodles

> Those (Thai) people who consider 1M Baht as nothing marry into families that see it likewise. And that's the point, which it seems you are once again missing. If you are marrying a daughter of a family that earns a combined 15k/M then 1M Bht is wildly exagerated.


Not everyone gets hitched to a farmers daughter.

----------


## kingwilly

I think you are all forgetting that many thai women, including well educated proper job type women _owe_ their parents a debt for the education, how else are they to pay this debt?

----------


## Mid

thus it ain't a gift

----------


## watterinja

An Aussie friend was asked to pay THB 1 million a few years ago, by the bride-to-be's father.

My mate explained to the father that the black hole he'd explored was surrounded by black hair, not diamonds.

Conversation ended, mate went home, minus the diamond-digger's daughter.

----------


## withnallstoke

> black hole he'd explored was surrounded by black hair, not diamonds.


Bloody good job. Diamomds scratch a lot.

----------


## plorf

> Originally Posted by plorf
> 
> Those (Thai) people who consider 1M Baht as nothing marry into families that see it likewise. And that's the point, which it seems you are once again missing. If you are marrying a daughter of a family that earns a combined 15k/M then 1M Bht is wildly exagerated.
> 
> 
> Not everyone gets hitched to a farmers daughter.


Exactly what I'm saying...  :mid:  If you are marrying a rich daughter with a good upbringing and education 1M Bht or even more is well-deserved in Thai eyes.
If, however, a farmers family would ask for 1M bht from another family they would be laughed at. With farang it seems to be ok... Sinsot should compensate a family for losing a helping hand in the household and pay for their expenses for her upbringing, it's not a "let's see how rich he is and ask for a ridiculous sum"-tradition...

----------


## watterinja

> Sinsot should compensate a family for losing a helping hand in the household and pay for their expenses for her upbringing, *it's not a "let's see how rich he is and ask for a ridiculous sum"-tradition*...


 :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:

----------


## S Landreth

There seems to be a lot of traffic visiting this thread from people who might not be members but are curious about the subject.

I want to share three different stories with the readers that might shed some light on the subject.

The first,.I went to a Thai wedding a couple of years ago. Both bride and groom Thais,..the woman (upper 30s, never married before, pretty woman) works for a computer company and is making over 100,000 baht every month. The wedding was huge (250 filled tables). The guy must have paid a hefty amount for the sinsod.

Second case,American guy marries a financially independent (well off) Thai woman (upper 30s, another good looking woman, homes in both California and Thailand,her company is based here in BKK). Her second marriage and she has no kids. He paid nothing for a sinsod.

Third case is mine. The girlfriend (lower 40s,.she tells me she is 39.2,..which is 41,nice looking woman,she reminds me almost every day) was teasing me today (she knows I will not marry), telling me that her mother and father (and grandparents) have passed away and I would not have to give anyone any money if I decided to marry her. Lucky me 

Giving a Sinsod to the family is not always the case (as in the two special cases I described above),but it is tradition as in the case where there were two Thais marrying.

----------


## tjyflhol

> I think you are all forgetting that many thai women, including well educated proper job type women _owe_ their parents a debt for the education, how else are they to pay this debt?


With the wages from their proper job perhaps?

----------


## goostewart

So much bollox is talked about sinsot. Really it is a dying tradition, and nowadeays the money should go toward the couple for their future. The exceptions to this seem to be older men (whitey) marrying younger women of dubious virtue. This seems to ellicit great sums and the poor parents get to keep it.

Thais are changing in their marriage habits. My wife, never married, mid twenties, PhD and good job married me without any sinsot. I paid for the 120 tables and got it all back. Times are a'changing. Of course the hi-so families still indulge, but that is more about status and face than anything. Middle class Thais really aren't too bothered.

----------


## crazy dog

> To be honest I'd question the B100k a month being turned down, any bar girl worth her salt would take the cash and just lie about not working.


She had to agree to live with him though, and probably already had a boyfriend. She was already earning 60k a month, so probably felt it was not worth it, and too young as well.

----------


## Muadib

> I know one family who gave the family of the woman there son was marrying over 50,000,000 Baht, to them it's not a huge thing.


$50,000,000 THB = $1,465,008 USD

Gotta call bullshit in this one... No one, I don't care who they are, gives a wedding 'present' of nearly 1.5 Million USD and not think it's huge thing...




> Originally Posted by Spin
> 
> Its a buyers market
> 
> 
> until he falls in love....


Love is a suckers game... Fun to play, but the deck is stacked against the man from day one...




> I don't see much practical reason for a farang to marry a Thai


ding, ding, ding... Hold all calls, we have a winner...

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by plorf
> ...


Granted, every situation is different from the next. But even these days in hiso circles, Bht1mil is a bit excessive.

----------


## BugginOut

To each his own.

----------


## tjyflhol

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> I know one family who gave the family of the woman there son was marrying over 50,000,000 Baht, to them it's not a huge thing.
> 
> 
> $50,000,000 THB = $1,465,008 USD
> 
> Gotta call bullshit in this one... No one, I don't care who they are, gives a wedding 'present' of nearly 1.5 Million USD and not think it's huge thing...


There would probably be a news link to that story so I am sure noodles can prove it.  :Smile:

----------


## BugginOut

Corruption in love at home. What's the difference really? You're paying for it no matter how you look at it or where you go.*

Spurs' Jefferson gives dumped fiancee six-figure settlement*

                     Sporting News staff reports           

                    Thursday, Jul. 16, 2009 - 8:37 a.m. ET    


         San Antonio Spurs forward Richard Jefferson has given ex-fiancee Kesha Ni'Cole Nichols a six-figure settlement to help her move on after his last minute wedding cancellation, the _New York Post_ reports.
 Jefferson ended his five-year relationship with Nichols shortly after a tense Fourth of July weekend by sending her an e-mail reportedly about two hours before the wedding.
 Jefferson said he chose to break up with her via e-mail because "sometimes you might write an e-mail to get your thoughts down right."
 On Wednesday the Post reported that the cancellation was not in time to prevent guests from showing up, and Jefferson gave friends his American Express card to use for an evening of entertainment.

----------


## robuzo

> Corruption in love at home. What's the difference really? You're paying for it no matter how you look at it or where you go.*
> 
> Spurs' Jefferson gives dumped fiancee six-figure settlement*
> 
>                      Sporting News staff reports           
> 
>                     Thursday, Jul. 16, 2009 - 8:37 a.m. ET    
> 
> 
> ...


"an e-mail reportedly about two hours before the wedding"?  I don't get it, I thought etiquette required an SMS in such situations.

----------


## blackgang

> I think you are all forgetting that many Thai women, including well educated proper job type women owe their parents a debt for the education, how else are they to pay this debt?


Bullshit, they got her the education so she could get a good job and support them in a style they want to become accustomed to, so you own nothing as it was to get rid of her also. :Smile: 
I do not feel as my children ever owed me anything for their raising and educations, that is a parents responsibility, not an investment into their old age account.

----------


## Eliminator

> Originally Posted by Fabian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by English Noodles
> ...



Fork that, I gave you a green for your previous comment but this deserves a RED.

----------


## Eliminator

> I think you are all forgetting that many thai women, including well educated proper job type women _owe_ their parents a debt for the education, how else are they to pay this debt?


Fork off with this comment, the girl didn't ask to be born, it's the PARENTS responsibility to take care of their child.

----------


## Happyman

^
Exactly !

----------


## English Noodles

> $50,000,000 THB = $1,465,008 USD Gotta call bullshit in this one... No one, I don't care who they are, gives a wedding 'present' of nearly 1.5 Million USD and not think it's huge thing...





> There would probably be a news link to that story so I am sure noodles can prove it.


Thai dowries change with the times &#160; - World Blog - msnbc.com




> When a famous Thai pop singer got engaged to a son of a millionaire late last year, her dowry – cash, diamond rings, and a posh Audi sport car – was worth $3 million.

----------


## Spin

^ Was that for Fatty Young?

----------


## rickda

When will everyone get real. I just say I am British and do not believe in this system

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by Muadib
> 
> $50,000,000 THB = $1,465,008 USD Gotta call bullshit in this one... No one, I don't care who they are, gives a wedding 'present' of nearly 1.5 Million USD and not think it's huge thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can surely point us to the part where it says it was "no big deal" to the groom or his parents.

----------


## English Noodles

> You can surely point us to the part where it says it was "no big deal" to the groom or his parents.


Do you have links to private conversations you have with people? What a strange one you are.

----------


## tjyflhol

I think some people forget how rich others can be.  Just like when you see a million baht sinsot paid out, to some, it's peanuts.

----------


## English Noodles

> You can surely point us to the part where it says it was "no big deal" to the groom or his parents.


Also, my words were 'it's no huge thing', for a person who's income is well over the $500,000 USD per month mark why would it be? People in the west will pay well over 6 months earnings on a wedding.

----------


## the dogcatcher

I told GF we were going to get married in London and the whole family was invited.
She was over the moon, until I told her that in England her papa would have to pay for EVERYTHING.

Don't think she got the joke.

----------


## English Noodles

> until I told her that in England her papa would have to pay for EVERYTHING.


When my brother got married in England about 7 years ago my dad paid for half and the brides family paid for half, I think, like everything, it's all down to personal choice, there are no real 'have to's' these days.

----------


## kingwilly

> but it is tradition as in the case where there were two Thais marrying. S Landreth is offline Add to S Landreth's Reputation Report Post


yup.

tradition, you are marrying into thai culture, has to be a bit of give and take.




> With the wages from their proper job perhaps?


how many educated thai's have jobs that can equal the western equivalents ?

teachers = $300-500 p/m
engineers = $500 p/m
bankers = $400 p/m
nurses = $300 p/m

only hiso family owned businesses, media stars and crooked politicians make big money in Asia. 

white collar workers might be middle class, but they dont really make much money.

even doctors get paid a pittance.

----------


## English Noodles

> only hiso family owned businesses, media stars and crooked politicians make big money in Asia.


Many non-hiso family owned businesses make big money here also, as do many professional workers.

----------


## blackgang

> A guy just paid 3 million to marry a katoey. Think its on here somewhere


But that was Panama Hat paid that wasn't it?

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Everything else being equal, is there any upside for either party involved in a Thai marriage other than the family bagging the sinsot? _The Thai loses some property-related rights_


Does he/she?  I thought that was a thing of the past?

----------


## plorf

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> only hiso family owned businesses, media stars and crooked politicians make big money in Asia.
> 
> 
> Many non-hiso family owned businesses make big money here also, as do many professional workers.


What professional workers make big money ? You were talking about 500k right ?.. 
There is a small minority of incredibly well-off Thais in Thailand, mostly Bangkok, but the majority of educated middle-class Thais are just doing ok..

----------


## robuzo

I read somewhere not long ago that marriage rates are declining in Thailand- this seems to be a trend in Asian countries that have developed to a certain degree.  The percentage of women over 30 in Japan who have never married is astonishing, and as I seem to recall the article about marriage rates in Thailand pointing out, a lot of it boils down to educated women wishing to pursue a career with having to tend to a man-child, not to mention an actual child.  Can't say as I blame them.  Must be more than a few sets of parents in Thailand disappointed that they'll never get that _sinsot_. . .

----------


## FlyFree

> We had a whip-round on a site in Tanzania for the foreman to pay 'sinsot' .
> He got a 'dropdead beautiful' lady for 12 chickens , a goat and a milkcow!!
> 
> He told us it was too much but the girls family knew that the ex-pats were paying and added the chickens on at the last minute !   
> 
> Total cost ?
> 
> 75$US


Great isn't it?

My brother set himself up as an artist in Botswana, found a 'desirable' local and paid two cows for labola.

Ain't even half a buffalo, methinks.

Thailand is overpriced.  :Smile:

----------


## tjyflhol

> Originally Posted by tjyflhol
> 
> With the wages from their proper job perhaps?
> 
> 
> how many educated thai's have jobs that can equal the western equivalents ?
> 
> teachers = $300-500 p/m
> engineers = $500 p/m
> ...


You've listed mainly govt. jobs there, which are generally low paid.  I believe they come with a lot of other benefits though which is why people take the jobs (family covered by medical insurance etc.).  

Just to give some balance I will list some of my friend's earnings.  

Shop worker - 20 k a month
Stock searcher - 15 - 20 k a month
Real state agent - 50 k -  150 k a month (varies quite at lot as commission)
Programmer - 60 k a month
Another Programmer - 30 k a month
Hospital translator - 20 k a month (part time work)
TV Script writer - 30 k a month
Office worker for an airline - 30 k a month

The above are all employees aged around 25-30 yrs old, and I know a few business owners as well that earn quite a lot, but not sure of their exact figures so didn't list them.

You'd even be surprised how much a decent street side food vendor can make, more than $500 a month in many cases.

----------


## terry57

One things for sure and that is if one wants pussy one will surely pay dearly.

The bastard in the story payed up front but in the west you pay at the end and that can be soul destroying for many a man.

Give the trollup the house, the car, the superannuation and the hairs inside ones arsehole just for a giggle.

Much better to be gay like Noodles.  :Smile:

----------


## Fabian

> Office worker for an airline - 30 k a month
> 
> The above are all employees aged around 25-30 yrs old


Which airline is that? Sounds quite good at that age, especially considered the free flights on top of that.

----------


## Fabian

> One things for sure and that is if one wants pussy one will surely pay dearly.
> 
> The bastard in the story payed up front but in the west you pay at the end and that can be soul destroying for many a man.
> 
> Give the trollup the house, the car, the superannuation and the hairs inside ones arsehole just for a giggle.


Paying upfront does not save you from paying in the end too.

----------


## tjyflhol

> Originally Posted by tjyflhol
> 
> 
> Office worker for an airline - 30 k a month
> 
> The above are all employees aged around 25-30 yrs old
> 
> 
> Which airline is that? Sounds quite good at that age, especially considered the free flights on top of that.


Not sure actually, always forget this.  Might be Swiss Air, and she's not at the front desk as she does a lot of night shifts too.  Works in something to do with the bookings I think.

Doesn't get free flights, though she does get big discounts, return flights to most destinations in Europe cost her about 5000 baht, and she can take a friend along at the same price so I might have to take advantage of that some time.  :Smile:

----------


## madjbs

Although probably not by their intention, there are few things more entertaining than watching a group of old farangs talk about Thai women and all that goes a long with it. Sometimes I really find it hard to believe we are actually in the same country. As Noodles said, not everyone hooks up with a farmers daughter.

----------


## Muadib

^ Nor is every Thai woman Tata Young, who after getting a huge sinsot allowance, wound up not marrying the rich hi-so Thai...

----------


## English Noodles

^Who said it was Tata?

----------


## English Noodles

Of course, many farang build a 'little house' for the mother-in-law to live in and then kid themselves they never paid a dowry.

----------


## robuzo

> Although probably not by their intention, there are few things more entertaining than watching a group of old farangs talk about Thai women and all that goes a long with it. Sometimes I really find it hard to believe we are actually in the same country. As Noodles said, not everyone hooks up with a farmers daughter.


My mother is a farmer's daughter, buddy.  You have a problem with that?

No, really, she is.  And as to being in the same country, if you have an issue with farmers in general you'll find yourself pretty badly outnumbered in Thailand.  Don't let the porcelain-skinned beauties on TV or in Thonglor or the Chinese politicians fool you, the real Thailand is the people of the soil.  They aren't all poor, either; my son's mother's place was doing pretty well until the old man kicked off a couple of years ago, running a hundred head of Brahma and Thai cattle on about 50 rai, surrounded by 50+ rai spreads owned by aunts and uncles.  They aren't rich but they live in decent houses, if you like teak.  You may be more comfortable on RCA, but don't kid yourself that you're in the "real Thailand".  

That being said, I'd be bored spitless living anywhere in Thailand but BKK.

----------


## Fabian

> the real Thailand is the people of the soil. ... You may be more comfortable on RCA, but don't kid yourself that you're in the "real Thailand".


So you are saying my wife is not real Thai? 

I have heard this nonsense many times but Bangkok is as much the real Thailand as Isaan, the South, the North, the Eastern Seaboard or the central plains. Seems like "real" in this case means some cliché.

----------


## English Noodles

> the real Thailand is the people of the soil.





> don't kid yourself that you're in the "real Thailand".


Oh no! The 'real Thailand' line, and twice in one post.

Gimme a break!

----------


## tsicar

one thing i noticed after living in thailand for 4+years, is that there are indeed two very different thailands.
bangkok and isaan are two totally different countries. i am not saying one is better than the other, but they don't even speak the same language, ffs.
the "divisions in thai society" and all the political bullshit attests to this.
isaan thais are looked down upon by many middle, and "upper class" thais, and often with good reason, too.
now before you all come down on me like a ton of bricks, let me say that i would not live in bankok if you paid me: i prefer isaan, but i DO see the reality and the reasons behind the perceptions and the divisions.

----------


## DrB0b

> one thing i noticed after living in thailand for 4+years, is that there are indeed two very different thailands.


I'd say there are considerably more than two. And, in response to some of the posts above, they're all real.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> the real Thailand is the people of the soil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I gave you a break and more- a chance to come off smug and clever, which is what you enjoy, so you should be thanking me for another chance to impress, if no-one else, yourself.  

It's true, as Dr.BOb points out below, that there are more than two Thailands and they are all real (of course, that being the case, what is "Thainess"? A subject for another thread, at least), and as Fabian and tsicar note, they are divided ("Seems like "real" in this case means some cliché"- yes, Fabian, it does seem that way, in the States (see "Palin, Sarah") and "Merrie England," Merry England - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia too).  If my response to madjbs- a poster I enjoy reading- seemed unwarranted it's because a snotty comment about "farmer's daughters" ("Bloody peasants," sniff) reminds me how infuriating it is see rural Thais denigrated and pushed aside- and not so much by farangs, because who gives a damn what we think, but because a) It demeans the role of agriculture, which I suspect might be Thailand's best hope for the future, and b) Condescenscion toward rural people obviously lies at the heart of both the red-yellow dispute and the "happy peasants in a sufficiency economy," um, policy (don't want to risk _lese majeste_).  And at the risk of contradicting myself, when I walk around, for example, J-Avenue in Thonglor, I see the pretty white contented people (no, not the farangs) and wonder what country they think are living in.  Right, they carry Thai passports, but as has been pointed out elsewhere, the urban _soi disant_ "elites"- which seems nothing less than code for nouveau riche Chinese- look an awful lot like colonists to me.  More importantly, I think a few of the brown people have started to notice, too.  But I know what some of you are probably thinking and I admit it probably bothers me more than it should.

Anyway, feel free to jump all over  the "real Thailand" locution in what was an otherwise more or less tongue in cheek response to madjbs- sorry I took the trouble to put it in quotes only once.  Would "a real Thailand is the people of the soil" have made any sense?  It scans pretty badly.  By the way, you do know what the "" signify, don't you, Noodles?  I know you do, but don't let that stop you acting superior.

----------


## madjbs

I have nothing against farmers daughters at all, it's just that some people seem to thing they are the only girls that exist here in Thailand.  :Smile:

----------


## blackgang

My wife is also a Farmers daughter, Collage educated and 25 years as a Thai Govt school teacher as is 1 of her sisters, the other sister wanted to be a farmer, so didn't go to univ, but the brother did and he is also a Farmer with a herd of cattle that are getting more and more Angus bloodlines as they are always artificialed when bred.
I was asked no Sin Sodt when we married as I am the second husband of my wife, she owns her own land and home and had a savings account, They are not a Rich HiSo family but are well off, as not all farmers are poor.
We live in Central Thailand, as I would not live in BKK nor in Chiang Mai as I did when I met my wife, I like this small town of Phetchabun very well, but I do not care to live in the Village where her house is so I rent a house in town and we live there, Village life starts to damn early in the morning for me, 0430 is just to damn early to be up and about with the noise of everyone going off to the fields.

----------


## robuzo

> I have nothing against farmers daughters at all, it's just that some people seem to thing they are the only girls that exist here in Thailand.


I was once upon a time hopelessly lost in the wilds of Surin many years back.  It was getting dark and I was beginning to panic, when I came upon a farmhouse.  I knocked on the door, and asked the wizened, denim-shirted gentleman who answered if I could stay the night.  'Why sure, young fella, you can sleep here,' said the smiling old man. 'But I ain't got no daughter for ya to sleep with, like ya always hear about in them jokes.  She's already in Krung Thep.' 

'Oh!' said I. Then thinking a moment or two I asked, 'Just how far is it to the next house?'

----------


## robuzo

> My wife is also a Farmers daughter, Collage educated and 25 years as a Thai Govt school teacher as is 1 of her sisters, the other sister wanted to be a farmer, so didn't go to univ, but the brother did and he is also a Farmer with a herd of cattle that are getting more and more Angus bloodlines as they are always artificialed when bred.
> I was asked no Sin Sodt when we married as I am the second husband of my wife, she owns her own land and home and had a savings account, They are not a Rich HiSo family but are well off, as not all farmers are poor.
> We live in Central Thailand, as I would not live in BKK nor in Chiang Mai as I did when I met my wife, I like this small town of Phetchabun very well, but I do not care to live in the Village where her house is so I rent a house in town and we live there, Village life starts to damn early in the morning for me, 0430 is just to damn early to be up and about with the noise of everyone going off to the fields.


That's a very interesting post.  Now what have you done with Blackgang?  

No, seriously, good post.

----------


## blackgang

> Now what have you done with Blackgang?


Seems that the Idiots have not got here to this thread yet, so it is just me..Ask anyone that has spent time here at my house or knows ME.

----------


## crazy dog

> One things for sure and that is if one wants pussy one will surely pay dearly.
> 
> The bastard in the story payed up front but in the west you pay at the end and that can be soul destroying for many a man.
> 
> Give the trollup the house, the car, the superannuation and the hairs inside ones arsehole just for a giggle.
> 
> Much better to be gay like Noodles.



Not in India of course where the bride pays the husband and family, sometimes vast amounts of cash and goods. Sadly when it's paid, or sometimes when promises are not kept the bride is done away with. This even happens in the UK, I believe bride price is now illegal in India, but then so is the caste system.

On Tata young the reported amount of 100,000,000 might have been exaggerated as Thais often do for face. When negotiating for the return of some of what had been paid she claimed it had just been 'puppy love'- she was 27 at the time!

----------


## mooncake

> I have nothing against farmers daughters at all, it's just that some people seem to thing they are the only girls that exist here in Thailand.


Well the questions are
1-...Could they get other girls other than those farmers daughters?
2-...What make you think those other girls would want you?

 :mid:

----------


## blackgang

My wife has friends that are not farmers daughters as well as some that are, and most of her friends are teachers that I have met, and most are interested in marrying a Farang, as 3 of her friends had married Farang before she did, and was the main reason that she had decided to marry one if possible or to not remarry at all, as she was tired of supporting a husband for 15 years who only knew how to drink. :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> Bullshit, they got her the education so she could get a good job and support them in a style they want to become accustomed to, so you own nothing as it was to get rid of her also. I do not feel as my children ever owed me anything for their raising and educations, that is a parents responsibility, not an investment into their old age account.


I am happy to hear that you are not the same as all those bad Thai parents, BG

----------


## mrsquirrel

Missus works with a Thai lass. Husband picked her off one of those dating websites. Knew each other for 2 days and got married yadayayada.....

He paid no sinsott. only a 2k sterling ring. He is very proud of this fact. He did however immediately after marrying he built a 3 million baht house in her name for her mum to live in. They then moved over here where he treats her like dirt.

No sinsott, but a 3 million house within days of the wedding.

Plus his wife is better than most lowly bar girls :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fstop

I'll weigh in here. My ex asked for 200k. She's a farmer's daughter from Isaan. There's a thread about it somewhere on here. Anyway, it's my understanding that sinsott, when practiced correctly, should never be asked for, rather it should be offered. Personally, I would never pay it. I view it as extortion on the part of the Thais to fleece the farangs. And I don't buy that "it's Thai culttttuuuuurrrre" card bullshit, either. If they want to practice the Thai culture of this, then marry a Thai.

On another note, I once spoke to a girl who is Chinese-Thai, 30 years old, well-educated, a virgin, and from a good family. She said her sinsott would be 4 million baht. 2 million for the house, 1 million for a car, and 1 million for her parents.

----------


## English Noodles

> I once spoke to a girl


That must have been strange for you.

----------


## English Noodles

> She said her sinsott would be 4 million baht. 2 million for the house, 1 million for a car, and 1 million for her parents.


You are right though, there are plenty of hefty dowry requests flying about.

----------


## tjyflhol

> Personally, I would never pay it. I view it as extortion on the part of the Thais to fleece the farangs.


Thai men pay it also.

----------


## Fstop

^Yes but rarely as much. My ex's family asked for 200k. Her sister's husband paid 80k.

----------


## tjyflhol

My last Thai friend to get married paid 300 K.

Admittedly though, if anyone is going to be scammed over the whole sinsot deal it's more than likely farangs, simply because many don't really understand it or are too weak to negotiate.

----------


## Fstop

The only way I would pay it is if I knew that it would be returned after the wedding. Or if it came in the form as a house or something. But to just hand over the cash no questions asked.....that seems a bit wrong. Also I don't like the big stash of money scene that is at so many weddings here. It's like saying "this is what today is all about."

----------


## English Noodles

^^They usually, not always though, end up with inferior goods also.

----------


## jarne

this tradition goes way back in the western trad as well and I can relate to the fact.
An amount offered the parents because the daughter will unmarried be their pension, and married maybe a bit more uncertain future for the parents.
So I can agree to a modest normal sinsot.
I do however belive foreigners are more at risk being used in this situation mainly because we are weak. A thai family would not in so many cases create a conflict with another thai family about not fullfilling the obligations that comes with the sinsot.
As mentioned Indian parents are deeply indebted in many cases because they give money along with the bride, this system is not to my understanding.

----------


## blackgang

in most cultures it is the female that carrys the dowry to the male, now that is my understanding.
They do not have to support her anymore and as a woman is supposedly inferior to a male, [but that is true even here], that is is best to pay and get rid of her than to feed and support her any longer than necessary.
But here there is no work for a male, so a daughter can always make money in ways that a male can't, If they can not sell her.
but then there is a lot of Katoeys here, and I think mostly for that very reason.

----------


## rickda

What I do not understand is that most girls that marry Farangs have been married before hence the sinot has already been paid by the previous husband also mostly they have kids.

Maybe there should be a price list 100% for virgin 18 - 25 then reduce by a percentage for age, kids, previsous marriages etc

----------


## Fstop

If the woman has been married before and/or has kids, then the sinsott should be zero. If she is of that variety and still asking for sinsott, then she's a bad egg and should be tossed.

----------


## English Noodles

> Maybe there should be a price list 100% for virgin 18 - 25 then reduce by a percentage for age, kids, previsous marriages etc


If they have children from a previous relationship or have been married before then a sinsod hould generaly not be paid.

Damaged goods and all that.

----------


## good2bhappy

I paid 3+m for the house
1.5m for the land and 600k for the car
after my daughter was born

----------


## English Noodles

Anything in your name?

----------


## good2bhappy

> Anything in your name?


nope.

----------


## English Noodles

Scary.

----------


## good2bhappy

not really
I would rather my children had some security now rather than let the taxman get it 
what is the point of being wealthy in a graveyard?

----------


## English Noodles

^I understand that, but if you are booted out by the mrs and she hooks up with some guy who in turn moves in to the house you bought, on the land you bought and is driving around in the car you bought, you would be prety gutted I'm sure.

----------


## Muadib

> Maybe there should be a price list 100% for virgin 18 - 25 then reduce by a percentage for age, kids, previsous marriages etc


I like it... Much like prorating their value based on mileage... Some Thai women should be paying the farang to marry them... 

Let's face it, women have been playing on men's heart-strings for eons to gain what they want... Nothing new here... 

If I were emotionally involved with a Thai woman and the subject of marriage arose along with a sin-sot requirement, I would quietly & tactfully show her the door...

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by rickda
> 
> 
> Maybe there should be a price list 100% for virgin 18 - 25 then reduce by a percentage for age, kids, previsous marriages etc
> 
> 
> I like it... Much like prorating their value based on mileage... Some Thai women should be paying the farang to marry them... 
> 
> Let's face it, women have been playing on men's heart-strings for eons to gain what they want... Nothing new here... 
> ...


Isn't that what some people get handled by a sin-sot go-between?  A 30-year old, or even more so one that has a kid, doesn't usually command top prices. . .in any establishment, and I expect that is the case with a sin-sot bargain.  I hate to put it in such stark terms, but in addition to being archaic and rather out of step with modern notions about trafficking, women's rights, etc. there is a certain meretricious element to the whole thing (other than the money from the sin-sot that goes to pay for the wedding, reception, etc.; the groom should get most of that back anyway from guests).  Then again, the attitude in Thailand seems to be money=power, power is good, therefore any endeavor automatically becomes good if it involves enough money.  That is true of a lot things in a lot of places- the art world comes to mind- but the mystical fascination with money isn't really in your face in most places like it is here.

----------


## good2bhappy

> ^I understand that, but if you are booted out by the mrs and she hooks up with some guy who in turn moves in to the house you bought, on the land you bought and is driving around in the car you bought, you would be prety gutted I'm sure.


agreed I would be pretty gutted but not impoverished
I could always start again

----------


## BillyBobThai

4,000,000 baht for a 30 year old VIRGIN, seems a wee much to me.

----------


## English Noodles

Fact is, many farang who come to Thailand, marry the type of woman who would wear a dog turd around her neck if it was made of gold.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I think you are all forgetting that many thai women, including well educated proper job type women owe their parents a debt for the education, how else are they to pay this debt?


Get a job maybe?

----------


## good2bhappy

> a dog turd around her neck if it was made of gold.


how many baht would that be?
20?

----------


## mooncake

> I think you are all forgetting that many thai women, including well educated proper job type women owe their parents a debt for the education, how else are they to pay this debt?


It's not a "debt", but we call it ...paying back a *"gratitude"*.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
>  a dog turd around her neck if it was made of gold.
> 
> 
> how many baht would that be?
> 20?


Depends on the dog.  What would the dog have to be eating?  Maybe that gold-leaf covered chocolate cake they used to sell in Tokyo in the days when Japan was an unstoppable force about the conquer the world.  

Is this what you had in mind, Noodles?

----------


## Smithson

[quote=tjyflhol;1111684]


> Shop worker - 20 k a month
> Stock searcher - 15 - 20 k a month
> Real state agent - 50 k -  150 k a month (varies quite at lot as commission)
> Programmer - 60 k a month
> Another Programmer - 30 k a month
> Hospital translator - 20 k a month (part time work)
> TV Script writer - 30 k a month
> Office worker for an airline - 30 k a month
> 
> ...


How much does a decent looking Go-Go dancer make? Would be quite a bit I imagine, definitely more than any of the jobs listed above.

So I suppose if they were marrying a farang, their present high salary would justify a large sinsot?

----------


## tjyflhol

I only gave those figures to clue KW in on wages in BKK, half of those people I listed are blokes so no sin sot even required.  :Smile: 




> So I suppose if they were marrying a farang, their present high salary would justify a large sinsot?


Well the fact that have taken more pricks than a second hand dartboard might go against them.

----------


## Smithson

> I only gave those figures to clue KW in on wages in BKK, half of those people I listed are blokes so no sin sot even required. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				So I suppose if they were marrying a farang, their present high salary would justify a large sinsot?
> 			
> ...


Yes, but let's not forget that even if the farang looks after the family well there parents are still likely to receive less each month. Surely they should be compensated?

----------


## kingwilly

> I only gave those figures to clue KW in on wages in BKK, half of those people I listed are blokes so no sin sot even required.


aint most of my figures not far off those figures too? 

point I was making was that many thai's even in 'good' jobs still earn much less than expat counterparts....

----------


## English Noodles

> Yes, but let's not forget that even if the farang looks after the family well there parents are still likely to receive less each month. Surely they should be compensated?


You don't have to justify your payment of sinsod for a prostitute here to us.

----------


## Smithson

> Originally Posted by tjyflhol
> 
> I only gave those figures to clue KW in on wages in BKK, half of those people I listed are blokes so no sin sot even required.
> 
> 
> aint most of my figures not far off those figures too? 
> 
> point I was making was that many thai's even in 'good' jobs still earn much less than expat counterparts....


What does an expat go-go dancer make? I know there was some working in Pattaya.

----------


## plorf

^Right.. I've heard those Russian dancers enjoy the real expat package including free housing (which they aren't allowed to leave..)  :Very Happy:

----------


## tjyflhol

> Originally Posted by tjyflhol
> 
> I only gave those figures to clue KW in on wages in BKK, half of those people I listed are blokes so no sin sot even required.
> 
> 
> aint most of my figures not far off those figures too?


Well not really, think the highest wage you listed was about 16-17 K. As I say though you listed govt workers wages which are often very low, so I was just giving some balance KW.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Well not really, think the highest wage you listed was about 16-17 K. As I say though you listed govt workers wages which are often very low, so I was just giving some balance KW.


Oh I see.

didnt you list wages from 20,000-60,000 baht ?

still low imo

----------


## madjbs

Thai wages are listed here.

http://www.adecco.co.th/SalaryGuide/...2009_HiRes.pdf

It wont stop people claiming that all Thai office workers live off 5000 baht a month though.  :mid:

----------


## DrAndy

> in most cultures it is the female that carrys the dowry to the male, now that is my understanding.
> They do not have to support her anymore and as a woman is supposedly inferior to a male, [but that is true even here], that is is best to pay and get rid of her than to feed and support her any longer than necessary.
> But here there is no work for a male, so a daughter can always make money in ways that a male can't, If they can not sell her.
> but then there is a lot of Katoeys here, and I think mostly for that very reason.


 
talking of katoeys and GAYS




> One million baht sinsot?19-07-2009 03:21 PMblackgangYou can expect one everytime you answer one of my posts


how do you like to do it BG?

----------


## Smithson

> Thai wages are listed here.
> 
> http://www.adecco.co.th/SalaryGuide/...2009_HiRes.pdf
> 
> It wont stop people claiming that all Thai office workers live off 5000 baht a month though.


Big difference in the min and max, must be the English speaking Thais who get the better salaries. Go Go dancers aren't listed, but I think they English is among the skills that helps them earn high salaries.

I told a Thai hi-so that a dancer probably earns more than him, he was quite upset.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> Now what have you done with Blackgang?
> 
> 
> Seems that the Idiots have not got here to this thread yet, so it is just me..Ask anyone that has spent time here at my house or knows ME.


 
oh dear, no other idiots

----------


## tjyflhol

> didnt you list wages from 20,000-60,000 baht ?
> 
> still low imo


No, I didn't.

Yes, low wages is normal for this country. I was just pointing out that not all Thai workers are on the lowly figures you gave, especially not in Bangkok.  Think I've explained that to you a few times now actually.

----------


## Smithson

> But here there is no work for a male, so a daughter can always make money in ways that a male can't, If they can not sell her.
> but then there is a lot of Katoeys here, and I think mostly for that very reason.


Then there is the story of the guy who paid 3m sinsot for a katoey, that'll keep the plastic surgeons busy for a while.

----------


## kingwilly

> I was just pointing out that not all Thai workers are on the lowly figures you gave,


20,000 or 60,000 is still low

we are arguing the same point.

----------


## tjyflhol

I already said they were low wages and that I only listed them to give you some balance to your figures that were of notoriously low paid govt positions.  In fact not all your figures are entirely accurate, as not all Doctors in Thailand are earning a pittance and not all engineers are bringing home 17 K a month.  In fact I would say very few of them are.

----------


## plorf

But the point stands, salaries are low, and 1M+ sinsots are not normal, but rather the exception in Thailand.

----------


## tjyflhol

Yes 1 million is definitely the exception. 

But actually KW was making the point that a sin sot should be paid because wages are low in Thailand so Thai women need to get sinsot to be able to afford the financial responsibilities to their parents. That I don't agree with.




> I think you are all forgetting that many thai women, including well educated proper job type women _owe_ their parents a debt for the education, how else are they to pay this debt?

----------


## plorf

Well that's how I got it too. You compensate her parents for her good upbringing and education. --> Good family, good education --> more money. 
Poor family --> less expenditure --> lower sinsot.

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> I think you are all forgetting that many thai women, including well educated proper job type women owe their parents a debt for the education, how else are they to pay this debt?
> 
> 
> Get a job maybe?


I thought that's what they get educated for.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by kingwilly
> ...


No. According to KW it's so when their parents come to sell them to their future husbands, they're worth more.

A bit like buying a pedigree dog I suppose.

----------


## English Noodles

If a woman has already been married, damaged goods, Thai will rarely touch them.

If a woman already has a kid to another man, VERY damaged goods, and worthless in the eyes of Thai.

These seem to be the standard catch of the average farang here in Thailand as they can't get Thai they go with a farang for financial support of her and the other mans child, the easy option for the lazy class of woman, not all by any stretch, but for the above items one should certainly not part with cash for.

----------


## tjyflhol

Or building an extension on a house to get it's value up.

----------


## kingwilly

> the easy option for the lazy class of woman,


it aint about lazy women, its a cultural expectation. 

including amoung many non-bar girls.

----------


## English Noodles

> it aint about lazy women, its a cultural expectation.


Have a child with a Thai and then hook-up with a farang? Okay, I have to take your word for that.

----------


## tjyflhol

It's not necessarily through laziness though is it Noodles. Some woman has a kid, she breaks up with the Dad for whatever reason, and getting on with her life wants to marry again.  We know a lot of Thais will not accept her, but farangs will.  

Most Thai women who marry farangs do have limited options though, and generally because of their looks/background.

----------


## English Noodles

Why do people accept these 'left overs'?

----------


## tjyflhol

The better question is why do you think women who have been married before or had a child be described as 'leftovers' and unworthy of a man?

----------


## English Noodles

Not all are, but the type that many farang here attract are certainly no more than road kill to me, the type that would wear a dog turd around their neck if it were made of gold, have no interest in trying to get an honest job as they can just leech of the farang for an easy life. 

Nope, I would not eat road kill when there are fresh salmon in the river.

----------


## madjbs

I am sure there are many hard working and honest ones around as well though.

----------


## tjyflhol

Any luck yet Noodles?

----------


## MH555

> You'll find Thai on Thai sinsots alot more extravegant than Westener Thai. 1 millions quite normal for the more well to do locals..


How can that be when Normal Thais can not make 100,000 baht a year and has shit saved.

I think you heard this shit from wife or girl friends.

Thais are poor shits that why they pimp off wife, sister, and daughters sorry to upset you . But I am glad I can help you think right.

----------


## MH555

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tjyflhol
> ...


And all Thais invest their money to have 1,000,000 for sinsot. Thais invest and save money not like farangs that give their money away.

Thais are do not give money to farangs mommy papa or sister or bother. they would not never give to farang sons.

----------


## kingwilly

Perhaps you should invest some of your money in English lessons.

----------


## mooncake

Encrypted moral story, MH555 ??? .... :Smile:

----------


## StrontiumDog

Just adding...

It is now very uncommon amongst educated Bangkok Thai's to actually pay a sin sot, it is just for show. The money is returned to the groom immediately afterwards. Of all the farangs I know who married a Bangkok lass, I've never heard of the family taking the money. It is all seemingly face. More traditional and symbolic nowadays.

Contrast that with the Isaan ladies..it appears a lot of the time the money is taken and the farang doesn't see it again. The farang is effectively an ATM. Plus demands are made later...again and again. 

I've no idea why a farang would marry a bargirl. It seems to me to be a business arrangement only. 

I had a conversation with a bargirl who I've known for some time, just the other day....her English boyfriend has taken her out of the bar....is sponsoring her...didn't ask how much....I asked her if she liked him. She said no. She hoped she might one day in the future, but it didn't appear likely....oh and btw, she was totally up for sex...I just have this annoying thing called respect and I wont shag another mans girl. 

You have no idea how many times a girl has been up for sex, when she has a boyfriend paying her a sponsorship stipend. I just don't bother to play these silly games. I shake my head and walk away. It happens very often to me. Sometimes it is total strangers who I meet on my travels. One things for sure, there's an awful lot of unfaithful bargirls, being paid to be faithful...

----------


## thaidiscovery

I hear these stories all the time lol. Some people just lack logic.

----------


## mordred

The women that work in bars are people trying to get by and deserve to have positive relationships too.  Some may be lazy and some may try to take advantage in any way they know how, but I've met some really intelligent women working in bars.  Maybe they lack the education society says they need, but that doesn't mean they aren't capable.

We're all whores in some way and I imagine most of us have worked a job we hated or was potentially dangerous to our health at some point in our lives.  If you don't feel that way I would say you've been lucky.

----------


## kingwilly

Nothing wrong with paying good money for a 3 holer, provided its an investment, what would be the ROI butyerfly?

----------


## wattaman

Correct me if I'm wrong, as I'm very new to Thailand (only 2 months), but isn't the sinsot supposed to be paid only if the man is Thai?! Like a Thai tradition, which is.

----------


## dirtydog

^Your wrong, consider yourself corrected.

----------


## kingwilly

If your so new why do u think u know it all?

----------


## Muadib

Was having a convo with 3 - 4 Thai ladies last week and was joking about marrying one, all in good fun... I asked if she wanted 1,000,000 baht sin sot... They all looked at each other, then at me and asked if sin sot was an Anglit phrase as they had never heard of it...

----------


## kingwilly

perhaps you pronouced it wrong

----------


## kingwilly

Perhaps they also think that Tata Young is an american singer?

----------


## Muadib

Perhaps, but I explained what the term meant and they still had never heard of it??? 

These were office girls working at a Honda car dealership in Phuket, not hardcore bar girls...

----------


## MustavaMond

And this is different from going to massage houses, how? Seems like you can hire a maid AND a prostitute for less money. 
No wonder Thais have no respect for foreigners, what a bunch of desperate losers - paying for your wives. It's almost slavery except the women are happy to whore themselves out.

----------


## MustavaMond

> Just adding...
> 
> I just have this annoying thing called respect and I wont shag another mans girl. 
> 
> You have no idea how many times a girl has been up for sex, when she has a boyfriend paying her a sponsorship stipend. I just don't bother to play these silly games. I shake my head and walk away. It happens very often to me. Sometimes it is total strangers who I meet on my travels. One things for sure, there's an awful lot of unfaithful bargirls, being paid to be faithful...



"mans (sic) girl.." ? 
 So what makes a man a "man" and a woman, l a "girl" I'm curious.
 (Assuming she is an adult.., perhaps not a wise assumption in Pedo-Land )

Thailand ; Undesirable, Desperate Sexist's Unite !

----------


## kingwilly

Thanks for that really insightful analysis mustawank

----------


## Eliminator

One fo the few times I wanted to give you a green. I'll try to make it up later.






> Thanks for that really insightful analysis mustawank

----------


## Muadib

> And this is different from going to massage houses, how? Seems like you can hire a maid AND a prostitute for less money. 
> No wonder Thais have no respect for foreigners, what a bunch of desperate losers - paying for your wives. It's almost slavery except the women are happy to whore themselves out.


My how bitter you are... I stated that the comment was in jest... 

If you cannot determine the difference between comments made to a massage girl and light-hearted banter over lunch with a group of uni-educated office girls, then you truly have lost the plot... 

My point is that not every Thai lady sells her pussy to the highest bidder, or can you not understand the concept...

----------


## kingwilly

> One fo the few times I wanted to give you a green. I'll try to make it up later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind, don't really care that much for the red/green game!

----------

